# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Mam krzywe ręce !?

## cruine

Witam! Mam 23 lata, jestem zdrowy, za to mam krzywe ręce (łokcie?). Przeszkadza mi to głównie w aspekcie estetycznym  dlatego nie będę z takim bzdetem szedł do lekarza i spytam specjalistów tu na forum.

Moje ręce



1) Próbowałem znaleźć jakąś diagnozę w internecie. Powiedzcie mi czy to jest cubitus valgus ?

2) Czy to jest *genetyczne*? Rodzice mają proste ręce. Czy mogły się pokrzywić od np.  pozycji przez lata w czasie snu? Śpię od kiedy pamiętam na brzuchu z rękami zgiętymi w łokciach w pozycji pod sobą, ręce w kształcie odwróconej litery V z dłoniami w pięści położonych na obojczykach - inaczej nie zasnę.

3) Od wielu lat strzela mi w stawach w czasie ruchu.  Od stóp przez kolana, biodra, barki, łokcie, nadgarski a nawet szyje. Wiele razy miałem przy okazji różnych złamań (głównie palców), stłuczeń (głównie rąk i nóg) i skręceń (głównie st. skokowego) RTG i poza urazami  nic nie wykazało.  Oznacza to, że mam genetycznie słabe i krzywe kości i taka moja uroda, czy może to jakaś *choroba* a krzywe ręce są tylko jednym z jej objawów?

4) Od prawie 5 miesięcy chodzę na siłownie. Czy są jakieś *ćwiczenia* których nie powinienem wykonywać? Czy taka budowa rąk predystynuje mnie do jakiś urazów lub chorób w przyszłości ?

5) Czy ww. budowa rąk przekłada się na ich obniżoną sprawność i *siłę*? Mimo treningów ciągle mam problem z takimi ćwiczeniami jak pompki (max 15), podciąganie się z drążku (max 6 ),  podpieranie się na dłoniach, a w siłowaniu się na ręce pokonują mnie nawet młodsze, niższe, lżejsze i niećwiczące na siłowni dziewczyny. 

6) Od pewnego czasu chodzę na zajęcia z nauki tańca towarzyskiego. Najbardziej nie podoba mi się gdy wysuwając otwartą dłonią,  rękę prostą  w bok, nie jest ona w jednej linii gdyż łokieć wystaje do przodu ! Czy gdy nabiorę *masy* (narazie przytyłem 2kg - waże 67/184cm) to uda zredukować się ten "efekt". Czy może jest jeszcze jakiś inny sposób abym nie musiał się wstydzić za swoje ręce? 




P.S czy potrafi ktoś oszacować jak często występuje taka wada populacji?  Czekam na odpowiedzi i pozdrawiam. cruine

----------


## cruine

Rozumiem, że mój post nie jest godzien Państwa uwagi? Zgadza się ?

----------


## cruine

Rozumiem, że to forum nie cieszy się zbytnią popularnością ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twój post jest jak najbardziej godzien uwagi...Mnie także dziwi że nikt Ci tu nie odpowiedział.Rozumiem Cię,że masz problem i pytania odnośnie jego a tu...CISZA...-jakby makiem zasiał.O duperelach to się rozpisują i jest wtedy szum na forum ale jak ktoś ma poważniejszy temat to kompletna olewka.Ja niestety nie jestem zorientowana co do Twojego tematu ale życzę Ci dużo zdrówka i wiary w siebie...nie przejmuj się tymi krzywymi rękoma bo masz napewno mnóstwo zalet  :Smile: uśmiechaj się,miej poczucie humoru a zobaczysz że nikt nie dostrzeże tych krzywych rąk :Smile: dostrzeże raczej fajnego wesołego sympatycznego człowieka :Smile: dużo optymizmu Ci życzę i pozdrawiam bardzo serdecznie.

----------


## Kwiecien

Ja jednak bym radził ci iść do chirurga z tym problemem.Polecam Artclinique tam maja dobrych chirurgów którzy na pewno ci pomogą.

----------


## gościu

Ja mam taki sam problem czyli moje ręce są tak samo krzywe jak Twoje. Tyle, że mi ten problem praktycznie wcale nie przeszkadza. Nikt jeszcze nie powiedział mi, że mam krzywe ręce. A zauważyłem to gdyż gram w darta/ lotki i moje rzuty schodzą w lewo, a podczas rzutu łokieć idzie do środka. Przyjrzałem się przed lustrem i to zobaczyłem. A co Nas łączy??? 
1. Chociażby to że od zawsze "strzykam" wszystkim. Moje kości strzelają jak u dziadka, a jestem jeszcze dwudziestoparolatkiem. Mogę strzelić właśnie łokciem, kolanem kręgosłupem, palcami barkiem i nadgarstkiem (a złamania nie miałem nigdy)

2. cecha wspólna to zauważyłem, iż jesteś szczupły albo prosto z mostu chudy. Ja taki byłem przez większość życia, mniej więcej do twojego wieku i teraz sporo przytyłem około 20kg. W każdym razie po przytyciu ta wada Ci nie zniknie. Miałem ją wcześniej i mam teraz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój syn ma ten problem. Ma 14 lat. Lekarz powiedział ze to jest xespolchorobowy. Trzeba uwaxac  ma postawe ciala orax ma wybor zawodu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Post był pisany dawno ale może ktoś bedzie szukał odpowiedzi na takie pytanie i moja mu pomoże.
Mam 18 lat i jestem dziewczyną, nie ćwicze na siłowni ani nic a mam właśnie krzywe łokcie ( prostując reke ona nie jest prosta tylko wygina sie w drugą strone) osobiście nie przeszkadza mi to bardzo chociaz juz kilka osob powiedziało mi że to obleśnie wygląda. Przeszkadza mi to jednak na wfie ponieważ nie moge grać w siatke a dokładnie robić odbić dolnych ponieważ odczuwam pozniej bol w łokciach. Nie moge cwiczyć akrobatyki czyli robić gwiazd, stać na rekach czy innych czynnosci. Byłam z tym u lekarza i no poprostu nie moge nadwyreżać moich rąk i nie da sie tego "naprawić" jak cos to tylko operacja wchodzi w gre. Ogolnie nie powinno sie ćwiczyć z przeprostem rąk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak wygląda moja reka po wyprostowaniu:
https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/...a8&oe=545033DB

----------


## ktomasz

Myślę, że to jest problem do konsultacji z ortopedą. Chociaż pierwszy raz się spotykam z takim problemem. Czy masz też jakieś dolegliwości typu ból?

----------

